# Jefferson County 2015 Trail Cam Pics



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

I started this on another forum but thought I would share it over here with all of you. This is on some of our properties in Jefferson county. I will keep it updated with the progress. These are all mainly smaller acreage pieces of property that my brother and I bowhunt.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

love the drop tines!

what is in pic #2?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Bobcat... Cool pics, very green and antlers are looking good.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

I would say you are going to have a really good year!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. I need to put out my cameras.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Good looking deer.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! Jefferson County? Wow. Great pictures.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

you have some really nice bucks!!


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good looking deer. I love this time of year


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice bucks..... problem is they most prob will be miles from there when season opens, personally this time of yr I would rather have pics of LOTS of does. I hunted for yrs in Jeff county off Tram rd, Reins rd, Kieth rd. still can but owners bro is a JERKoff


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Nice bucks..... problem is they most prob will be miles from there when season opens, personally this time of yr I would rather have pics of LOTS of does. I hunted for yrs in Jeff county off Tram rd, Reins rd, Kieth rd. still can but owners bro is a JERKoff


I know that all too well. Last year the rut started before bow season had even started. Two years ago we had a 12 point, probably mid 40's to 150" deer every single morning and evening like clockwork on camera at a bowstand we had setup for my brother. He was there the morning and evening before opening day. My brother hunted opening morning and the next 3-4 hunts and we never saw it again, not in person or on camera. I have access to some property on Tram Road. Have had decent deer on cameras there but nothing that would get 140".


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice pics, what are you feeding at the last setup? Just corn?:cheers:


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Nice pics, what are you feeding at the last setup? Just corn?:cheers:


Corn, with a bit of cmere deer mixed in it and have a salt lick as well.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

gander said:


> Corn, with a bit of cmere deer mixed in it and have a salt lick as well.


Good deal and good luck this year


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Good deer. I hunt off 124. Hope you get one of them big boys this year.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I need some Jefferson county property like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Checked the cameras again today. Seeing quite a few deer for down here. Didn't see the nontypical with the drop but got another freak that I had pictures of two years ago and he's been the same since then. Not even sure if the 9 is going to make antler restrictions, what do hall think?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice! Good luck this season!
Brett


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty nice critters you have there. Hope you get an arrow in one.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I don't think the 9 is going to be wide enough.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

tokavi said:


> I don't think the 9 is going to be wide enough.


That's what I'm worried about... It is close but I'm not sure if he is there because he is obviously an old deer.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Checked the cams and here are some updated pics. I had deer shedding by the end of July. Had a 4.5 year old 8 point that was completely shed out by July 27th. The 9 is so close I don't know what to do. My big 8 that I shot out here was 15-16 inches at his ears so the 13 inch doesnt necessarily mean at the ears. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

He's mature so if he was at my house he would take a dirt nap. I go more by maturity than worrying about antler restriction. It was put in place so everyone would quit shooting 2 year old deer and under. But IMO if he's a mature deer and he's close I'm gonna shoot. Just my opinion. Good luck. Sure some nice deer


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Show the warden the pics and get his opinion. Beats getting a ticket.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice deer, you have some solid animals


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Those tight high racks are hard to judge he is close,good deer ,good luck this year,


----------

